# Will transfers / cad cut last years?



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

So most of my customers need shirts that are gonna need to last.. 

Question is.. Are they going to last years without cracking / peeling off?

For cad cut I'm using Imprintables Eco film and transfers are from ace.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Plastisol transfers and vinyl will outlive the shirt.


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

Sweet! That's nice to know!


----------

